# Newbie saying Hi, from South Wales.....



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi All,

just thought i'd officially say Hi, as i registered on here a while ago now.

looking to buy my first TT very soon. hopefully a 225 or a V6 ....both mk1.

Are there any problems i should look out for (apart from the usual services etc etc) ??

im ideally after a V6, low miles, in black or very dark grey/silver..... (does anyone know what this grey is called?? it looks like gun metal grey in certain lights !!) with extensive SH.

and lastly ,does anyone know what sort of options these cars usually come with. Because, after looking around the spec's vary massively.

Anyway, too many questions already.

Hello again 

Gareth


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gareth, Welcome to the Forum. Where in South Wales are you,? I'm in Pembroke West Wales. 
Seen a few more TT recently but don't see many down here.
H.


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

Harold said:


> Hi Gareth, Welcome to the Forum. Where in South Wales are you,? I'm in Pembroke West Wales.
> Seen a few more TT recently but don't see many down here.
> H.


Hi Harold, im from Cardiff originally, but now living nr Llantrisaint....a place called Church Village. my out-laws live nr haverford West. Some lovely places down there 

i dont see all that many TT's eitheraround my way, even fewer 3.2's :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks all for the warm welcome 

just another quick question,

when did the higher rate road tax come in?? what year??

cheers

gar


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

HEllo and welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You're not from Barry then ? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> You're not from Barry then ? [smiley=gossip.gif]


 :lol: :lol: ive just found my first post again.....

Nah, not from Barry..... special people come from Barry :wink:


----------

